# Standard poodle breeder in Europe?



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been searching for a spoo puppy and breeder in europe, but It was harder than I thought! Most of the breeders I emailed they didnt answer me, some of them will not have any litter for the next yaer and others seems too expensive for me.

Any suggestions? I would like to have the puppy for this summer.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What colour are you looking for? Fuerevale Poodles (Claire Cunningham) is n awesome woman and breeds mostly reds/apricots. She may be able to lead you to others who have pups available.


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont mind the colour, only the sex, I want a female, because I allready have a male, castrated though, but with strong temperament. I will visit her website.
Do you think that I should search for a puppy in another continent? Is there a posibility to travel so far?


----------



## Fiveoclockdog (Sep 16, 2010)

Poodles


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you looked in the UK? The Kennel Club website has a puppy finder, where breeders list their new litters: Find a Puppy - The Kennel Club's puppies for sale service


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Shipping is not an issue, but you should check your quarantine rules. They can make things VERY complicated.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Susan Bollinger, Piccadilly poodles, is in Switzerland, is also a red and apricot breeder.

Tania Libkin, Sunshine Flowers standard poodles, in Israel, is also a red and apricot breeder.

Terry


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for your replies! I will search for the sites.

There is an issue though (maybe it would be new thread)...
Most breeders in Europe sale their puppies at 1500-2000 euros, which means almost 2800 CAD or 2900 USD. Isnt too much? If adding the shipping costs, I should pay almost 2500 euros, lot of money for a dog!!!
Maybe because I tell them that I am from Greece, where there are no spoo breeders they raise thier price?


----------



## Trixie (Apr 13, 2011)

Hektor said:


> Thank you for your replies! I will search for the sites.
> 
> There is an issue though (maybe it would be new thread)...
> Most breeders in Europe sale their puppies at 1500-2000 euros, which means almost 2800 CAD or 2900 USD. Isnt too much? If adding the shipping costs, I should pay almost 2500 euros, lot of money for a dog!!!
> Maybe because I tell them that I am from Greece, where there are no spoo breeders they raise thier price?



I can relate! We live in Germany and most pure bread dogs that I've researched have been much more expensive than back in Minnesota and almost all of them are without a health guarantee! You could try to look into Germany though, which is a bit more reasonable than 1500-2000. I've seen puppies range from 450-1000€, although I've been looking for minis.


----------

